# Tell us about your kitchen!



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I love being in the kitchen. In (almost) every home, I have every been in..it makes me feel good and welcome. I love kitchen gadgets, appliances, dishes, glasses, pots, pans and utensils. Cooking makes me feel good and like I am sharing part of myself with those that are sharing the meal with me.. I love to hear/see others ideas and likes and dislikes about their kitchens..What colors they use and how they use their storage, intrigue me! Does the sunshine brightly in the am or pm?? Do you have a wood cookstove, electric or gas? In other words==Tell us all about your kitchens! 
Thank you sharing with us...Queen Bee


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

It isn't big enough....I should have made it half the house!!!

Anyways, we are total electric, which I do and don't like. The house is new and kinda country cottage-ish, not real rustic. I think I will want my next and last house to be more rustic w/ a HUGE open kitchen with an electric stove as well as woodstove. Now, my kitchen is bright yellow and blue w/ some green. I picked the colors b/c I have a huge bay window (floor to ceiling) that is a sitting area in my kitchen and the colors mock the outdoor sunshine, leaves, and sky. The sun rises on that side, so it's my morning spot! I love the view...it is of my backyard and you can see the goats and chickens running around! I have lots of cabinets (one corner one that has 2 lazy susan shelves for all my pots and pans, which I love) and a bar that overlooks the sitting area on one side and the living room on the other. So it does feel nice and open. Like I said, I just wish it was bigger. Oh, and I do have an a nice size pantry, which I LOVE!

OK, you tell about yours!

Rachael


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, mine isn't anything special. I can't figure out what to do with it. It is sort of an efficiency kitchen, there is a wall oven and an electric rangetop, a span of laminate countertop and the sink, and then another short span of countertop. Window over the kitchen sink. Cabinets underneath all, and a cabinet on either side of the kitchen window. Very plain.

I refinished the cabinets, down to bare wood and then stained with a color called 'golden pecan'. Plain wood knobs, a very small bit of decorative rope trim. Kitchen island, very plain, beige laminate top, body of the island painted white. Very plain.

I just don't know what to do with it. Whatever I would do would have to be on an extreme budget. 

Also, while I like the country farm house look, all the clutter is just too much for me to deal with anymore, too much greasy dust.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

well, our kitchen has food in it...what else must we tell about?!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am SO glad you asked this. I am thinking about designing and building a canning/milk processing/cheese making kitchen. For those of you describing your kitchens, please include what works especially well for those homestead style projects!

My kitchen at home is long. Counters down each side of the length. Kitchen window and sink in the middle of the north wall, with the fridge at the east end of that counter.

The south wall has the range, roughly opposite the sink. 

Things I especially like:
1. Pot drawers instead of cabinets.
2. A place to hang my big stainless steel colander above the sink.
3. Wide space between the two counters.
4. Under cabinet lights.
5. Under cabinet radio/tape player.
6. Toaster oven mounted under cabinet instead of taking up counter space.
7. Huge walk in pantry with shelves, floor to almost ceiling on three sides.
8. 36" Stainless Steel natural range, with a convection oven. Cost an arm and a leg and worth every cent.

Things I don't like:
1. Microwave taking up counter space to the left of the kitchen sink. Its location means that there is no usable counter on that side at all. I am thinking of giving it away and replacing it with one that mounts under the cabinet.
2. I have too much stuff. I need to sort my pots, pans, cookie sheets, muffin pans, cake pans, pie plates, casserole dishes, coffee cups, mugs, glassware, and kitchen utensils, then get rid of the ones that aren't used regularly.
3. The dishwasher is rarely used now that the boys are grown and gone. It's really wasted space except on a holiday or when they come home to visit.
4. When I got the most recent refrigerator, I downsized. BIG mistake.
5. We use the area to the right of the range for our vacuum sealer. It actually lives in a former bread box that is located there. LOL I think I'd rather have that space back for more daily use.

What I'd do differently (if I had unlimited funds):
1. bigger fridge
2. stainless steel counter tops
3. Drain in middle of the floor! (I think I stole this idea from Erma Bombeck.)
4. Convert all the lower cabinets to big, deep drawers.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i have a small kitchen in my mobilehome.heres a picture for you.i like it real well...wished it had a widow looking out.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Nothing special. I like the countertops, they look like brown autumn leaves all squished together. And there's lots of counter space, which is a blessing. 

What I don't like is that there aren't any windows that open, so it gets pretty hot sometimes. The window over the sink is blocked by the solarium and is just a solid pane of glass. 

It has great new cabinets, hickory ones. The vinyl floor needs replacing. It gets compliments because it's unusual, sort of like rocks, but it's really worn out. The fridge is old and will need replacing soon. And I want a dishwasher!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

My kitchen isn't big enough either. There's always a dog or two lying in the floor right in front of the sink, fridge or stove. 

I hate my stove too...hubby insisted on an electric flat top and I wanted gas. However, I love my solid surface countertops, especially the dish drain I had carved in to one side of the double sink. And I love the built-in microwave over the stove.

I don't have enough cabinet space, but I do love the lazy susan in the corner cabinets...above and below the counter. And I love the cabinet with dividers for cookie sheets, etc.

The window at the sink faces West so I had to put up a blind. We also took down the original light fixture I'd chosen and put in a ceiling fan...a big improvement! 

A bar separates the kitchen from the den and the is an open doorway into the kitchen so you are definitely not cut off from the rest of the house when you are in the kitchen. 

I am currently in the process of changing my kitchen to a rooster theme. Here's a few photos of my kitchen:


----------



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

welllllllll my kitchen is too big, I would MUCH prefer a small kitchen and a bigger living room..
~C~


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I dislike my kitchen. The only thing I do like about it is that it's a big old country kitchen with lots of space, but they really skimped on the counter top and cabinets. 

Every pan with a hole in the handle hangs on the wall to conserve cupboard space. I keep all my baking pans on a wine rack, again to conserve cupboard space. Most of my canned goods are on a shelf in another room. 

The kitchen looks ok, but it's a bear to work in there. The stove and frig are in opposite corners so it's a long walk from one to the other. The old countertop is high in front, low in back so eggs roll across it. The 100 year old floors are not level and I still haven't leveled the stove so cakes bake high on one end when I forget to turn them part way thru cooking.

In an effort to like my kitchen a bit more I have done a lot of remodeling in there. I cut a hole in one wall to make a broom closet. I sanded and refinished the fronts of the cupboards. About 3 years ago I bought a new countertop but haven't found anyone with the proper tools to install it yet. I've considered using the new top to make a outside kitchen. I've been dreaming of having one for many years and I WILL have one someday 

The ceiling has had that yukky popcorn finish put on it. It gathers dust and cobwebs real bad. When I dust it those little balls fall down and make a mess. You'd think after all these years they'd all have fallen, but I swear they reproduce when I'm not looking! LOL

When I bought this place they had carpet on the kitchen floor. I ripped it up and put down a new floor. I found out why they had carpet down. The nails in the floor work their way up and put little holes in the tile. Now I'll have to take up the tile and put down new sub-flooring before I can re-tile. 

I have 1 tiny window above the sink. I need more light, I have to use a light in the kitchen even in the daytime. The kitchen lights are on pull chains, not switches so if I'm going to raid the frig at midnight I have to turn on another light so I can find my way to the middle of the room to pull the chain. 

I really don't like my kitchen at all.


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

Elkie, can't you just saw a hole in the wall, frame it up and put in a window somewhere? I like your cabinets, they're pretty.

Raven, who's the little helper in the photo? The assistant chef? :angel:


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I designed the space for the kitchen with the help of the builder and wanted an island as shown with the range built in there. It works out good with that. 
There is lots of windows and the garden door for light in the daytime, and above the range area is a large fluorescent that makes it good to use nighttime. The small dining area to the left of the counter where the sink is looks out a view that's the sun/moon room with windows along that whole side. The counter at the sink juts out enough to use as a bar eating area with stools. 
The picture doesn't show the current mess. lol. But, there is a small microwave and toaster oven on the counter at the window, coffee maker. The fridge is to the right of the window there now. It's functional and big enough. I keep just what I need to use. Plenty of cupboard space and some on the island also.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

RoseGarden said:


> Elkie, can't you just saw a hole in the wall, frame it up and put in a window somewhere? I like your cabinets, they're pretty.
> 
> Raven, who's the little helper in the photo? The assistant chef? :angel:


LOL...that would be Kyla, hubby's little princess!


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Queen Bee said:


> I love being in the kitchen. In (almost) every home, I have every been in..it makes me feel good and welcome. I love kitchen gadgets, appliances, dishes, glasses, pots, pans and utensils. Cooking makes me feel good and like I am sharing part of myself with those that are sharing the meal with me.. I love to hear/see others ideas and likes and dislikes about their kitchens..What colors they use and how they use their storage, intrigue me! Does the sunshine brightly in the am or pm?? Do you have a wood cookstove, electric or gas? In other words==Tell us all about your kitchens!
> Thank you sharing with us...Queen Bee


Our kitchen at the new homestead is very large (in proportion to the house), and it has lots of cabinets. We cook with gas (I would like wood, but unfortunately cannot do at this time). Since we have not yet moved in there, it doesn't have that "homey" feel just yet, but hopefully soon it will.

I am not big on sunshine, especially in the morning. I expect I will be keeping the curtains shut, just like i do now. LOL

donsgal


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

I love my kitchen.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I do like looking at pictures of kitchens! Elkhound: your kitchen looks a lot like mine out in the country. I took out the stove and put a countertop in and a wall oven and island and pushed a hole through the wall over the sink. I can now look out over my field at the wildlife. 
the kitchen in the condo i can't stand.cupboards are particle board and falling apart. bar like top with stools looking out over the ocean but I seldom look. oh ,who cares! it's sold anyway and someone else can have the problems . I do hate to leave the new fridge I bought with the ice maker and filter. and the microwave. other than that I can walk away. easy.
kitchen in the new house is quite spacious. 2 windows. 1 overlooking a lake. cupboards are maple. dishwasher .which i dont use anyway but it looks good. french doors leading into dining room and the other into the living room( which is what mother had in our house and I have always wanted for myself) door leading out on the deck which I will have open when I'm working in my kitchen but there is no screen. which will be first thing on my list. oh yes. I think I will be very happy there once I put my touches on it!
Wildwoodflower: is that an antique cabinet.? also love those pretty dishes. everybodys kitchen looks good! ....Georgia.


----------



## PineRidge (May 2, 2006)

My kitchen is way too small for me. Actually, it is a decent size about 12x13, but I have three doors! One outside, one to the hall and one to the dining room, and doors waste a lot of space  The kitchen gets afternoon sun, which means this time of year it is HOT when I'm cooking. Half of the cabinets are old (50's or 60's) and my things don't fit in them, did they use to make smaller dishes? lol, the other cabinets are new, we rearranged the stove to add counter space. In the spot were the stove was we put up open shelves, and keep the toaster, crockpot, etc. there. That is my favorite thing about the kitchen.

I really wish my counters didn't have so much on them. I have tried to pare down to the essentials that are used daily, but it's still a lot. The top of the fridge has bags of cereal, pretzels and my oversized bowls on top. To me it all looks cluttered.

One day.... I am going to open the dining room up to the kitchen and make it one room. I already know where I will put the wood cookstove, and I will put the leaf in the table and hive it right in the middle of the room. Of course by the time I get around to that, the kids will move out and I won't need the space.


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Not the cleanest - but here it is








Southern exposure which is nice in the winter, not enough counter space and the dreaded popcorn textured ceiling. To the left of the fridge are sliding doors to the deck. If I stay here eventually the deck will be a sunroom and there will be an island for more work surface.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice! and you've given me some more ideas for my new kitchen. I will hang my pots on the side of the long cupboard and instead of putting a screen on over the steel door to the deck I'd much prefer to take it out and install a sliding door. thanks! ...Georgia.


----------



## HeavenHelpMe (Apr 28, 2006)

My kitchen is very old and needs to be updated badly! 

I have old, handmade cabinets made out of plywood, and the doors are all warped because of the humidity. Most days there's at least one that won't close. 

The windows are old and won't open and close hardly. We open 2 of them when the weather gets warm and they stay open no matter what until cold sets in. 

My refrigerator is on it's last legs and freezes stuff in the bottom most of the time. My wall oven is way off temperature-wise and it cooks way too fast, burning things before they are even close to done in the middle. My countertop slants toward the back wall, and all the oil and water I cook in on my cooktop are higher in the back than in the middle where they are supposed to be. 

Hopefully, one day we will be able to start re-doing the kitchen, but for now, I just put up with it.  

At least I have a home with a kitchen! :angel:


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

I have a big old kitchen but its not very functional. There are 2 built in cabinets, lowers and uppers with the old wood counter top and slide out cutting board. The upper cabinets are beautiful. They are the shoulder to ceiling glass fronted cabinets with brass twist latches. The bottoms are solid wood and deep with the same twist latch hardware. Unfortunatly someone put in a nasty metal cabinet to hold the sink and did a backsplash of fake oak paneling. There is gold linoleum over what I know is tongue and groove flooring (the whole house is covered up tongue and groove). The stove and fridge are so out of place and I can't for the life of me figure out where they origionally were suppose to go. 

The next door neighbors aunt and uncle built this house (she is now in her 80's) but she can't remember how things went either and she doesn't have any pictures.

Since I am only a renter I really don't want to put much effort into fixing up the kitchen but it could be so much nicer with some restoration and some additional counters and cabinets that compliment the ones in there now.


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

I share a kitchen with MIL..so that says alot right there  lol

We have white cabinets with white tile all around. A seperate stovetop and oven. The stovetop and oven are from when I was in 1st grade LOL, now I'm 22 so that should tell you something lol. 

I cook in bulk and just reheat through the week, it makes my life stress-free and alot more easy.

Kat


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Boy, this is fun! I love everyone's pictures, ideas and descriptions! My kitchen is average size. After living with a non-functioning kitchen for 23yrs. we remodeled it and I designed it and chose the products, I wanted/needed. It is far from fancy but it serves us well! Custom made pine cabinets with wrought iron knobs--it just a straight wall with no corner cabinets. I have a long red island w/ maple top that is on casters and be rolled where I need it. There is a small baby crib to one side for the g'babies..The walls are natural colored pine. I have white appliances and a very large pot rack! Red, white and green are my color of choice. Any thing old and farm-used can be used in my kitchen. I have too many (some would say) dishes, utensils and glassware! I love the junk/antique stores and shop there for red or green handled utensils, enamelware, Clear glass pitchers that have unusual shape and designs and dishes! I am happiest when I am cooking and or baking for my family... They all gather around to help or just talk while we cook. If we ever build --my kitchen/dining/pntry will be 1/2 the house! :shrug: Queen Bee


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

[/IMG] 

This is the north wall of my kitchen where the woodstove is. The south wall has the sink with window, counterspace and fridge, the west wall the stove and more counterspace and the east wall has my kitchen table and chairs with a big window overlooking the porch and the east field.

I love my kitchen. In the winter I use it as my office.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

We have an open floor plan. 1/4 ish of 1st floor is raised 1 step above rest and one end of that area has a wall making the 'informal dining area' where we have table(s) and shelves with cookbooks, linens, kids' stuff (homework area) and big or rarely used devices like grain grinder and sewing machine. (Other end is a blocked off 'mud room I'd like to open up into the place to rinse garden stuff before bringing it in, someday...., pantry, and a guest toilet.) So middle section that end of house is open to dining area on side and faces living area with 5 sides of an octagon as a bar with good heat resistant tile. In that bar/island is the dw, then sink, few cupboards below, stove (gas) and oven (elec), more cupboards. So you can cook and work at sink or counter in between sink/stove and look into LR- see TV or talk with those there if noise level permits. Back wall of house and kitchen opposite bar/island is cabinets including on one end microwave raised up so high DD6 can't reach it and the refrigerator other end. Also have a moveable shelf with toaster on top and breakfast cereals/sodas below next to refrigerator. Also keep bowls and spoons there so DD6 can get her own cereal.

Have to say it was not designed for a cook- despite high end stove/oven- since have to bend over for most things when cooking. View is lovely but I'd like to clutter it up with lots of hanging things- and have put a shelf on top of bar where it doesn't block view to LR/DR with hooks as high as I can reach. Consider adding hanging pot rack but would either have to replace fan- when you want it you're really glad it's there- or block view to LR or DR.


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Dutchie
Nice - great collection of cast iron pans


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Wildwood Flower...do I see some Homer Laughlin pieces in your china collection? I love to collect Homer Laughlin china!

Dutchie...I really like your collection of iron skillets!


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

My kitchen is going to have a different appreance in about 2 weeks. I finally settled on a color to paint it and am going to be getting rid of the large yellow, gree and rust flowered pattern that is currently on the walls. (I can't wait!) It has taken me 7 months to decide on the right color and am happy with it - I only hope that it looks as pretty on the walls as it does in the can!


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I love reading and seeing all the ideas! We are about 3/4 of the way through phase 1 of our kitchen project. We will really need to firm up layout soon so I appreciate all the ideas here! There was a porch off the kitchen which made it very dark. It is small and there are 6 doors out of the kitchen which makes it very hard to find working space. There is about 6' of counter space currently. I do have a huge pantry so storage isn't as much the issue as lack of workspace, poor layout and lack of light. We put in a foundation plus did some foundation/sill beam work on that corner, replaced the dying basement entrance, etc. We just got the new door and windows and put them up yesterday. Pics of our project:

The hole

















The wall

















Framing









DD tearing out old porch ceiling, a little dirty in the current kitchen

















New door and windows installed









I'll be able to look out over the valley when we are finished. The sink will be in the corner over the basement entrance. There will be 8 windows and the door in the new kichen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

longshadowfarms, your DD is adorable! That photo of her reminds me of Pippi Longstockings!


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

We have a very small kitchen (6' x 8' after cabinets were installed) that is deep red with gray cabinets, white counter tops and linoleum floor covering. The upper cabinets have wire in the doors which makes the kitchen appear larger. The stove (electric) is on the north wall, the sink on the east wall and the frig is on the south wall along with the only window. I now wish that the sink had been installed under the window so I could look out into the backyard and see the garden area.

We are planning to redo the kitchen in the next couple of months by putting a wall between the dining and living areas. This will take in the dining area and add it to the kitchen. We will put a pantry in part of the kitchen and add more cabinet space. Maybe, I can talk hubby into moving the sink when we redo.

We plan to paint the walls a neutral color, maybe stain (instead of paint) the cabinets and add new doors, put down new tops for the counters (probably 5/8" plywood) with copper sheeting for covering, and install laminate floor covering that has a slate tile design in beiges and tan colors. I would love to have the kitchen painted a light peachy color. I have always loved this color for kitchens but since I use fruits and roosters for decorating I don't know how that would look.

Anyway, we are hoping in the next few months to have a larger kitchen where the two of us can be in it at the same time and not knock each other down. LOL

The kitchen is too small at its present size. When our children come the girls want to help and we run into each other so it really becomes more problem than help. 

There is one thing that I really like about my kitchen and that is that my hubby put a piece of molding just under the cabinets on the north wall, then added hooks for me to hang the pots and pans. I can put the lids on top of the pots which makes them convenient to reach. A lower cabinet next to the stove is convenient to store the cookie sheets, muffin tins, baking stones, etc. as these can stand on end. One more thing that I like is the shelves that hubby added above the sink for my cookbooks. 

I am looking forward to a bigger kitchen. It will be nice!

Southrngardngal-Jan


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Wow..what really nice kitchens..we are in the process of building our house, and the kitchen is the very next room to finish off, so timing of this thread is great for me. 

Our kitchen in the original plan was suppose to be the garage and I just could not see using 480 sq ft to park cars...so it became my kitchen. It is 20 x 24...and has a 12 x 8 walking pantry that will hold my freezer ( 73"), and extra refrigerator for milk, eggs and cheese from our farm and plenty of storage for canning. It has a window and will have it's own AC to lower the temp for safer storage. The laundry room is basic, and small. washer/dryer and cabinets...the mud room coming from out back is 8x6. The kitchen has openings to the dining room and living room that are arched.The actual space dedicated for the kitchen is 20 x17..One wall has the range, a second sink, and refrigerator divided by cabinets and alcoves It is 12 feet long..( part of the back wall)...then the south wall has a side door and then the cabinets resume ( hopefully a double oven will start the cabinets on that wall.. the front wall is 20 feet and has 9 feet of windows, and all cabinets with the main sink and DW and dish cabinets on them. Then coming around I will have another wall of cabinets and countertop. The rest of the back wall ( 5 feet) is the wine and coffee with cappacino maker center. I have this really cool cabinet picked out that has a SS cooler in the cabinet top that can hold ice for parties etc for wine or chilled seafood etc...All in all there is 52 feet of cabinet and counter top around the kitchen..oh yeah in the center there is a 6x4 Island ( top is made from a 1878 door refinished and 4 cabinets as the bases)I have recessed lighting across the back wall for cooking, two center pendant lights over the Island, One flourecent lighting over the sink and two sconces on each side of the 9 feet windows. Cabinets are oak, countertops smoky greyish/backish granite look, floor is undecided either wood or black and white tile, all appliances are white. The kitchen has a European farmhouse design complete with roosters galore/copper pots/stone alcoves. Now, The plan is to add a harvest kitchen off the back of this one that is 20 x 20...there we wouold have a triple commercial SS sink, wood stove, canning cooktop, additional freezers, refrigerators, and old farm table to shell peas and process canning., open rafters above to dry stuff...brick floors and a Rumsford fireplace...very rustic Americana...  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I love the pictures and hope others will post more pictures..... QB


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Ravenlost said:


> longshadowfarms, your DD is adorable! That photo of her reminds me of Pippi Longstockings!


She is part Pippi, but part princess! LOL! She is DH's right hand gal when it comes to building projects! She puts up with his constant grumbling, fetches all tools and puts them away where they belong AND she even gives him suggestions as to how to do it if he gets stuck! We were doing a particularly nasty plumbing repair - taking out clay pipe and replacing it with plastic in the tightest spot imaginable and it was 3 pipes coming in to one large pipe - and he just could not get it to go together. DD was gone somewhere so I was helping and he got mad because I didn't have any suggestions to offer! He said she would have had a suggestion for him! LOL!


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

longshadowsfarms, you must must must share more photos of your place. It looks sooooooooo pretty!!! 
Here is some of ours in the new home. It is spacious and despite it being the largest kitchen I've ever had, it is severly lacking cabinet space needed for feeding and caring for 5 kids and 3 various adults. There is a small pantry closet and that is the problem. 
The home we build will have a MUCH more square open, big, large, huge, did I mention BIG kitchen? LOL And a walk in pantry. 
















Also in my next home I want a summer/canning kitchen away from the house. Does anyone have one? And can I see pictures??? 
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow, all the pictures are great. I'm going to try adding a pic of my kitchen but we had company over that night and the kitchen's a mess with stuff cooking on the stove. 

It's a good working kitchen. It was all electric (countertop range and wall oven) when we bought the house, so I brought my gas/propane stove and had it hooked up so I can do some serious cooking! LOL. 

The table is on the opposite end of the room along with the refrigerator, microwave, etc.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm sorry, I don't know how to resize photos; I feel lucky I can get pics to post at all.

If I could do it all over with, I'd have stainless steel walls, counters, etc., a drain in the floor and a hose system so I could EASILY wash the kitchen down, walls and floor!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I just snapped this photo of our kitchen. This is the way it looked just 30 minutes after having company for the weekend. I suppose some would say that our kitchen is small...and by many people's standards it probably is. But I've seen large kitchens, and what I've come to realize that in many instances a large kitchen means more stuff in the cupboards that is never used and more clutter strewn out on the miles of countertops.

At any rate, I love WIHH's kitchen. It always looks like this unless she is cooking. It's tidy and neat as a pin. It looks just this way when I get up in the morning, when I come home from work, when I go to bed at night. Her kitchen says "home" and "love" and "warmth" and "contentment" to me.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

My kitchens not to bad just wish there was a way to keep things from being left on the counters , I'd love an over head pan rack and for the light switch to be easier to get too . 
I have those flexible tube Christmas lights mounted it the top of the high cabinets to accesnt my willow and crystal but could really use some under cabinet lights . Pull out shelves would be nice but Im working on it . the cabinets arent the best as it is a modular home (glorified double wide ) .
redid the floors with imitation hard wood . It needs a real pantry . and since my fridge is dying that may be the next new addition hopefully with an ice maker .
I put in a real sink the deepest stainless steel sink I could find .


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

I already showed these photos on other pages, so I'll just put 1 photo here. We built these cabinets ourselves out of extra pine from the ceiling.
I love having the kitchen open to the living & dining -


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

MicheleMomof4 said:


> longshadowsfarms, you must must must share more photos of your place. It looks sooooooooo pretty!!!


Not so sure about the pretty part but we are slowly working on it!

In your kitchen with the microwave above the range, is there enough clearance for a canning pot? I've thought about those microwaves with the vent under them but that looks like a tight fit!


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Nice CF, especially the wood. Knotty pine?


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

The open water canner is fine. But it would not fit a pressure cooker. It is also a glass top stove, which I do not like. I use to have propane, but I did not pick out these appliances. This is a temporary home. We are building our own home in Mississippi in about 3 years. Florida has worn its welcome out on me! 

Heather, there is more pictures of your home around here??? I LOVE your cabinets. I want to build ours too but with hickory. 
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

wow everyones kitchens are beautiful my is pretty plain ,,, very country,, simple basic,,, cant post a picture,, but everyones are great looking


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

MicheleMomof4 said:


> Heather, there is more pictures of your home around here???


here's a link to more photos


BTW, I'm loving everyone's kitchens -
I had such a hard time choosing what I wanted for a kitchen - all of yours incorporate some of what I looked at in the early stages! They're all beautiful.


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

Heather,
Your home is amazing! I remember seeing the photos before but somehow never saw the ones of the kitchen on that page before, I am a spaz! LOL
And oh ...... what a HUGE Christmas tree that was. So pretty!!!!!! 
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Love the photos! 

This thread is making me want to tear into my kitchen, take everything off the countertops, clean deep and reorganize, LOL. (That's NOT a bad thing!)


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

moonwolf said:


>


That pic gave me a jolt when I saw it. It has an amazing resemblance to my brother Eddie's kitchen.


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

WOW...everyone has such beautiful kitchens!! I really like the rustic country ones. I was scared of the dark colors, can you tell??? Plus, I wanted a change from my khaki/ivy kitchen in my first house. I still haven't really gotten around to decorating. I'd like to put up a tile backsplash and paint and stencil some bar stools, etc. Oh, and I forgot to mention two things I LOVE as far as effeciency: my pullout faucet and my deep drawers (I want a million of those in my next house!).

This is the kitchen and sitting area from the living room. The open door is the pantry. The closed door goes to the garage.









I do really like the overhead microwave and the tall cabinets.









My little "work" area. 









Keep posting...this is fun!

Rachael


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

This is an old farmhouse. When it was built, there was no town around it, and it had no separate room for a kitchen, and no bathroom.

The kitchen and bathroom were built after plumbing and electricity became available, but they are both teeny tiny. From what I understand, what is now the kitchen was the backporch. They just closed it in.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

Our kitchen is what used to be the original claim shanty on this 1883 farmhouse. So I consider it fairly large. They have cut a corner out of it for the bathroom and it also houses the laundry area. I really like it and it is very functional. It has a lot of cabinets but not a lot of counter space so when we moved in 20 years ago DH built a bar area and stools so that is where we eat breakfast and it comes in handy as counter space as well. It is not very light though which is OK with me as that would just show up the dust. I do not like to dust more than once a month  so it has some spots that the light might force me to clean more often  Now I do keep it clean and the floor vacuumed but the "edges" usually need some attention. It works well for me and I do a lot of canning so that's what I like.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Lynne said:


> Nice CF, especially the wood. Knotty pine?


Yes, the walls and ceiling are knotty pine. When we built our house we figured that there is such a thing as "too much wood." That is why our cabinents and island are antiqued evergreen color and our tobacco barn floor is dark. We've been in some homes that, even tho they used different species of wood, everything had the same tan wood color: ceiling, floor, cabinets, walls. It reminded us of a big ol' wood box...it had no character...everything just kinda blended into each other. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

> 4. Convert all the lower cabinets to big, deep drawers.


yes, yes and *YES*


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Cabin Fever & WIHH - your kitchen is LOVELY; is there any way you could take a picture with brighter lighting so we could see it a little better? 

I wish everyone could post pics of theirs... it's so neat to see. We're getting ready to do some work in ours (NEW FLOOR, PTL).


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Our kitchen is a typical huge country one. The cupoboards cover one half of the wall space. The cupboards and wood work is painted a light yellow and the walls are off white. The curtains and accessories are gingham-light blue and white and the floor is a laminated oak. There are three doors and one window. One of the doors is a large opening leading into the living room so the flooring just flows into there.

When we moved here everything....and I do mean everything was brown. I guess the woman was terribly depressed and it showed in her decorating. Drak brown walls and cabinets ald flooring. Awful!


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

WIHH - I was hoping a daylight shot might show more of the color scheme. I wasn't sure if the cupboards were painted a forrest green or not. Your Christmas picture is beautiful! And yes, I noticed the faucet immediately. Everything about your kitchen makes me feel "home".


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

I like your green cabinets too -
Did you stain them that way? or buy them that way?
If you stained them, what kind of stain was it?

And I like Rachael's yellow walls -
We painted our kitchen bright yellow in our old farmhouse - when I got up to make coffee and walked into the kitchen, I had instant sunshine!


----------



## Marjorie Dickso (Jul 4, 2005)

Ummmm..I've always said that when the children are raised..the kitchen should be burnt down, or converted to another use. I spose you can tell that I'm not Suzi homemaker.


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

heather said:


> And I like Rachael's yellow walls -
> We painted our kitchen bright yellow in our old farmhouse - when I got up to make coffee and walked into the kitchen, I had instant sunshine!



Heather....coming from you I will take that as a big compliment! your house is absolutely gorgeous!! The instant sunshine was the intent behind the yellow, but they got the shade a little more intense than I would have liked. It's nicer in the evening..more muted. I am hoping when I get some stuff on the walls, it will tone it down alot. The living area is the same color and I got denim sofas and that helped ALOT!!

Rachael


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

Our kitchen is still (after 3 years) in the midst of its second remodel since we moved here 26 years ago. 

The first time we moved a doorway back to where it was before, rearranged the cabinets, painted the walls and put in new vinyl flooring. All this for under $250.

This time we widened that door way to put in a breakfast bar between the kitchen and family room, stripped and insulated one exterior wall, washed the popcorn off the ceiling (yay!!), replaced the cabinets with ones we built ourselves from recycled materials and stored lumber. We also bought a new propane and electric stove. We have a woodstove we can also cook on in the family room.

We put in soapstone sink and counters as well as some butcher block counters. The floors ar cork. We reused the butcher block that has been the centre of the kitchen for 25 years, as well as the potrack which was my sixth anniversary present and has followed us from kitchen to kitchen for almost 35 years. 

Sink wall with fridge, dishwasher, soapstone sink and counters bake centre with lift top, antique breakfast block:









Bake centre:









stove with breakfast bar behind:









pantry cupboard with recycling and microwave cupboard below:


----------



## MtnGranny (Mar 3, 2006)

These are kinda old pictures from when I replaced the countertops.


















The room past the stove and refrigerator use to be the laundry room and we turned it into a large pantry with shelves and the refrigerator is in there also. I love my kitchen and only have a couple of small changes left to make. The lady who designed the kitchen was short and I think the range hood is too low - especially when I am canning with large pots, so I want to replace it with a thin pull out hood.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair, I got the jars mostly from garage sales about 30 years ago. Yes, they had garage sale way back then. Those are the gallon size, I have half gallons in a drawer because I didn't have enough kitchen space to make the shelf longer

They sell the same jars for about $10 apiece at the Bulk Barn stores near me.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Sheepish, that is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! How do you like the cork floors? My DH is trying to talk me into them but we have 2 wild dogs and I'm afraid they would scratch them up terribly.


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

What lovely kitchens!
We just bought our circa 1800 farmhouse in Sept of '06 so it is pretty much the way we got it. 
70's wall board and ugly linoleum and all! 
The cabinets are a dark brown wood with a routed pin stripe detail, they are actually very nice, here is a pic I took in the winter of my Glenwood wood cookstove - love that thing!
I do not know what to do about the floors, I am kind of afraid of what is under that sheet of lino! My camera is dead or I would take some other angles, I do have a nice window seat, breakfast nook area just to the right of this pic.
Any tips about the flooring? WIHH I love yours, I am intrigued by cork for some reason, how does that hold up?


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

longshadowfarms, We put in the current cork after our last dog passed, so I don't know how it would stand up to dogs. In three years, regular farm traffic has not been a big problem.

We had cork with two dogs 40 years ago, but the cork was natural colour and waxed. I remember what a pain it was to keep the wax up, but I dont remember the dogs' toes causing damage. I don't think that I would have modern cork with a colour coat with dogs, but without the colour coat I think it is a very forgiving (and repairable) surface.


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hill Crest Farm....
I *heart* your stove!!! 
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Sure do like that old stove Hill Crest Farm! puts me in mind of home. you all have beautiful kitchens! I like the yellow kitchen because that is one of my favorite colors. but not in a million years would i get my kitchen as neat as WIHH and some others. it doesn't look like there was ever a cup of tea made in it and I probably have 20 or so a day and usually have 6 or 7 cups laying around. and rocks and driftwood and my brass collection. I do have lots of nice things that belonged to my mother and my husbands second wife where I could have a well-appointed kitchen but they are still in boxes. I'm sure I could do this if I had a maid but I got rid of the one my husband had because I couldn't have another woman touchin my stuff and anyway she might throw out my rocks.

after seeing these beautiful kitchens I'm ashamed and I plan to give up my slovenly ways. after I move to the new house i will leave all the junk in boxes out in the country. then I will just put out the good stuff and have it all nice and neat. a place for everything. everything in it's place.
..and pigs might fly too. ...Georgia.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I like my kitchen. I built it 20x26 for family get togethers. I have a 4x10 island with a maple top that used to be bowling ally lane. I have a 36" square resturant griddle. My kitchen table will strech out to 10 feet. The floor, and trim is all oak.


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

Max, where are the PICTURES man????? Your kitchen sounds like something I should really SEE! 
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Hillcrestfarm, I hope you're happy -now I have "stove envy"...dern it. Yesterday my boss was looking over my shoulder and announced "Hey! I have a stove like that in the basement of one of my rent houses!"
> 
> hmmmmm
> 
> ...


----------



## Westwood (May 13, 2002)

Our tiny kitchen on a wall:










Could do with more counter space, but after living in a 8x40 trailer for 3 years, it's huge! The ever present dish drainer takes up space, lol. The trailer had a little double sink and the counters were low. Hurt your back like crazy to wash dishes. Oh, there's a vent hood over the range now.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Westwood said:


> The ever present dish drainer takes up space,


Two possible helps on that count. You can hang the dish drainer on the back of one of the cupboard doors (under sink maybe) or I got rid of mine when it was falling apart and now I just use a colander that spreads across the sink. It holds dishes when I hand wash and it holds veggies or whatever when I need to drain something.


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Cabin Fever located the source that was supplying flooring stores here in our area, and made a "private treaty" with him for our flooring. Cabin Fever then posted on this board looking for a forum member form the area and they were kind enough to go and evaluate the flooring for us, check out kilns, etc. since we were buying a truckload sight-unseen! We had it shipped by truck and were thrilled with the savings and the quality of the boards. And believe me when I say its indestructible. We come in covered in snow and throw out clothes in the floor in the mud room. We track lots of stuff in and since I am from Texas - I DON'T take off my shoes!  Scratches aren't a big deal -a quick wipe with Kramer's Best Antique Improver or Milsek and they're gone.
> 
> Its a joy not to be a slave to my floor!


Exactly what I am looking for!


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Everyone's kitchens are soooo pretty. I love a nice kitchen! I'm so fortunate to have been able to design my own...even though it took a couple of years to get finished AFTER we moved in (I have a small canning kitchen in the walk-out basement). The cabinets are cypress and the island is maple with walnut inlays.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Hill Crest Farm - I too am envious of that gorgeous stove! How wonderful for you!

Blue Gecko - Could I move into your basement if I volunteer to be your cook? WOWsers that's beautiful. You did a great job.

Everybody's kitchens are so neat to see - I love this thread!


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

Blue Gecko, 
I love the inlays on your kitchen island! Your kitchen is really pretty! 
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

This has been the best post, I have seen in a long time. It's such fun, seeing, hearing and dreaming with everyone!! Thank you all for sharing and letting us 'visit' you in you kitchen.Keep them coming....QB


----------



## Cresindo (May 17, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> Yes, the walls and ceiling are knotty pine. When we built our house we figured that there is such a thing as "too much wood." That is why our cabinents and island are antiqued evergreen color and our tobacco barn floor is dark. We've been in some homes that, even tho they used different species of wood, everything had the same tan wood color: ceiling, floor, cabinets, walls. It reminded us of a big ol' wood box...it had no character...everything just kinda blended into each other. To each his own, I guess.


Your kitchen is beyond beautiful. I love it! Our kitchen is knotty pine also...well, infact the whole living quarters of our house is! (there is another section to our home on the back side) If we were staying here longer, I would want to put black counters in ours. Right now it has a old wood formica top on it. We were also looking for an old fashioned antique cook stove but wont be searching for one anymore being as how we will be relocating soon. The appliances in our kitchen are new except the ugly yellow stove which unfortunately is still working. I just took updated pictures of our home for family so will try to post pictures of ours also.


----------



## Cresindo (May 17, 2007)

I love this thread and seeing everybodys unique and beautiful kitchens. It makes me want to clean and organize my drawers again! Compared to your large floor plans, our log cabin kitchen is small but I love it. It's just the two of us here anyway (except when kids are visiting) so when we are cooking together it just gives us another excuse to rub up against each other! (;

*All of the cupboards are knotty pine with hinged brackets-*







































*The ugly yellow stove-*










*We have our cast iron cookwear hanging from a heavy wood beam.*










*
The breakfast bar with stools that I painted to match the kitchen chairs-*










* The little kitchen table for 2  -*


----------



## Cresindo (May 17, 2007)

Wait! We have one more! It's going to be hard to go back to having one kitchen after having two of them for 7 years!

*Our other outdated kitchen in the farmhouse in the back- *










*We use this extra kitchen for canning and storage of groceries and excessive kitchen thingys!  *


----------



## Cresindo (May 17, 2007)

Hill Crest Farm said:


> What lovely kitchens!
> We just bought our circa 1800 farmhouse in Sept of '06 so it is pretty much the way we got it.
> 70's wall board and ugly linoleum and all!
> The cabinets are a dark brown wood with a routed pin stripe detail, they are actually very nice, here is a pic I took in the winter of my Glenwood wood cookstove - love that thing!
> ...




Hill Crest Farm I LOVE your stove! Oh, what DH and I wouldn't give to find something like that!!!

WIHH, your cork flooring is beautiful!!!


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

Cresindo said:


> Hill Crest Farm I LOVE your stove! Oh, what DH and I wouldn't give to find something like that!!!
> 
> WIHH, your cork flooring is beautiful!!!


Thanks so much- it came with the house, been here since 1901 or thereabouts!
I wish I had two kitchens, I am looking for an extra stove on freecycle to have a stove in the barn for hot days and Thanksgiving, etc..
Her flooring isn't cork, it is tobacco barn wood, salvaged, gorgeous huh! I want that floor.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by MicheleMomof4
Blue Gecko, 
I love the inlays on your kitchen island! Your kitchen is really pretty! 
God Bless,
Michele


Wind in Her Hair said:


> me, too! Did you do those yourself or have a local artisan do it? Hmmmm...you got me thinking and thats a bad thing!


Thank you! we spent 2 years saving to complete it and like everything else in the house (been working on that for 8 years) its a work in progress.
The inlays were done by a local artisan friend. He also did the cabinets. 

I just can't get over how lovely everyones kitchens are. I guess it's the homestead mindset or something. Right now my counters are covered in produce and there are canning jars everywhere.

Hillcrestfarms, I absolutely adore your woodstove! Somewhere there is a wood cookstove with my name on it! In the mean time I have a Lopi Liberty in the livingroom with a cooktop, in the winter there's usually something yummy simmering on it. 

Keep posting everyone...I just love eye-candy.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Hillcrestfarm, I hope you're happy -now I have "stove envy"...dern it. Yesterday my boss was looking over my shoulder and announced "Hey! I have a stove like that in the basement of one of my rent houses!"
> 
> hmmmmm
> 
> ...


Are they T&G or butted next to each other? Where did you get that wood...salvage yard, online?..I absolutley love it.


----------



## Cresindo (May 17, 2007)

Hill Crest Farm said:


> Thanks so much- it came with the house, been here since 1901 or thereabouts!
> I wish I had two kitchens, I am looking for an extra stove on freecycle to have a stove in the barn for hot days and Thanksgiving, etc..
> Her flooring isn't cork, it is tobacco barn wood, salvaged, gorgeous huh! I want that floor.


Well that's what I get for reading so fast! I thought it looked like wood! lol ...and beautifully weathered wood at that! 

Let's see, I want a floor like hers and a stove like yours. Oh and that antique metal wheel that Blue gecko has...and Michelemomof4's _Queen of the kitchen _sign, and her rooster plants. I'll take Heathers black counter tops and most definetly I would have to have that beautiful butcher block in Sheepish kitchen. Wow, now that would be a dream kitchen!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Aintlifegrand said:


> Are they T&G or butted next to each other? Where did you get that wood...salvage yard, online?..I absolutley love it.


I purchased the flooring directly from the manufacturer in North Carolina. The boards are tongue and grooved and planed on one side so all are identical heights. As WIHH said, the boards are salvaged from old tobacco barns. In the drying and curing of tobacco, fires are built within the barns to aid in the process. The smoke from the fires, as well as age, gives the boards their patina. Each board is different. Don't worry, the boards do not smell like tobacco or wood smoke. Our boards are 5" and 7" widths.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

*Oh and that antique metal wheel that Blue gecko has...*

That is an Enterprise Bone and Corn Mill. Here's an interesting add for it:

http://www.scripophily.net/bonshelandco.html


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

> *Oh and that antique metal wheel that Blue gecko has...*
> 
> That is an Enterprise Bone and Corn Mill. Here's an interesting add for it:
> 
> http://www.scripophily.net/bonshelandco.html


I have a mill that looks just like that except mine is red. I love it!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Found another photo of my kitchen. LOL...these photos I keep posting may give the impression that hubby is the cook in this house, but that is not the case! He rarely cooks. In this photo he was making his famous lasagna for Christmas (in the first photos I posted he was fixing dog food):


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

My camera is pretty low tech so I have to travel to different corners to take pics.

















Sorry this one is so dark.








We eat in here with all the kiddies, cause they are constantly falling off of the bench or "NATALIE'S SQUISHING ME!!, DREW KEEPS KICKING ME!!" You know how it goes...


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

Tinetine....I am sooo glad you posted those. THAT is the yellow I was shooting for and missed!! I also want to hang some plates like that. I love the country look but w/o the dark colors...thanks for giving me some ideas!!

Rachael


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

matt633 said:


> Tinetine....I am sooo glad you posted those. THAT is the yellow I was shooting for and missed!! I also want to hang some plates like that. I love the country look but w/o the dark colors...thanks for giving me some ideas!!
> 
> Rachael


Very pretty isn't it? Buttercream I call that yellow, and with the blue, so pretty!


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

I was thinking Buttercream too when I looked at Tinetine's kitchen! So pretty! 
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

Thank you, I think the yellow color was called "duckling". I got it at a local hardware store and can't remember the brand though.


----------



## Cresindo (May 17, 2007)

blue gecko said:


> *Oh and that antique metal wheel that Blue gecko has...*
> 
> That is an Enterprise Bone and Corn Mill. Here's an interesting add for it:
> 
> http://www.scripophily.net/bonshelandco.html


* blue gecko, That's a great link. I bookmarked it. Thank you!  *




Wind in Her Hair said:


> Cresindo, we have the same sugar cannister! (and Cabin Fever's mom has that same clock at her lake cabin that chimes with bird calls -makes him crazy! hee hee) Great minds thinking alike!
> 
> Your kitchen is so warm and cozy...thats what I love about Homestead kitchens, they truly _are_ the heart of the home and the source of warmth and happy memories-in-the-making (even when you two "bump into each other") And for the record, I have three kitchens - one is next door at our off-grid cabin and it consists of just a two-burner Coleman camp stove,
> 
> ...


*
WIHH, I have something in my kitchen that you have? 
I am honored because I really love and admire your cozy home and your second kitchen is as spectacular as your first!  *




tinetine'sgoat said:


> My camera is pretty low tech so I have to travel to different corners to take pics.











* 
Titnetine'sgoats, I love your pretty yellow kitchen. It's so welcoming! And lucky you- I spy and love your old upright piano too.
I was wondering- what is that cute crank thing hanging on the wall there?*


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Coming in late. But we only finished it last night at 10:15, & had to put it back together today. Our (mostly) remodeled kitchen.



















The pantry










The for sale sign goes up tomorrow!


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey Cheryl, I have the same tablecloth! LOL
The kitchen looks great. I'm sure you will get lots of offers.
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Lovely Cheryl!


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

It's very sweet Cheryl! So how long do pretty little girls keep in the pantry, LOL?


----------



## Westwood (May 13, 2002)

Beautiful kitchens!!

Yup, the blue speckle coffee pot is a percolator but also makes fine cowboy coffee! All blue grannyware on top of the cabinets.

Thanks for the drainer tips!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Tine tines goat: It's the red that makes that yellow POP! Love it!

Cheryl in SD--Love the kitchen. I recognize the flypaper because we have the same farn decoration!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

i have kitchen envy my kitchen would fit inside Cheryl's pantry and there would be room to spare in the pantry the people who built my house must have hated cooking at home there is only the width of a standard size gas stove between the two runs of cabinents the sink is just around the corner from the stove if oven door is open you are hitting the person doing dishes and if you open the fridge door anyone by the stove and sink is trapped until the door is shut. no wonder we cook out on the patio more then inside


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

I just saw this yesterday (don't know how I missed it) and it's a great thread!
*
tinetine'sgoat*- I love your blue bottles in the window 
*Cresindo* - we used to have a yellow stove like that--ours broke right in the middle of christmas baking, and we found the mustard yellow one at a thrift store for $15! It was our christmas miracle, ha ha.
*WIHH *- Yeah, I've seen your weedless garden and your spotless kitchen, you just keep pretending you're not a neatnick 

Here's mine, and in the interest of reality it's not super neat (canning season!) We have a 50s era house and I do appreciate that by the 50s they actually thought out the kitchens pretty well. The cupboards were re-done in the 70s and they are plain but solid and in good shape. We re-tiled the backsplash and added the wainscotting, but the floor (newish pergo), counters, and cabinets were left, so that saved some money! 

I would like to squeeze a dishwasher in some day...no rush, and maybe change the counters--there's a lot of wood grain going on, what color do guys think would look good?



















The very cool "baking island" my DH built me. I love it! 









And, our yellow wall, LOL. Also the cool shelf my guy made. (Isn't he the best?)


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh that baking rack is a DREAM!!!! 
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I love all the kitchens, but the windows in Cheryl's get me. LOVE windows.! and the pantry is so much better than high cabin shelves that shorter people can't use anyway.

Angie


----------



## Cresindo (May 17, 2007)

Peacebaker, I only wish that yellow stove would break down! I bought a real beauty about 10 years ago for only $15.00 in a Goodwill store. It was in almost mint condition. It had a double oven and the circa was something from the 30's. I left it when we sold the house. Stupid. Stupid. Stupid. I really do miss it now.

Very much like this one-










Great Kitchen pictures! Let's keep them coming!!!


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

That is the stove I want! Wahhhhhhhhh! 
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## Cresindo (May 17, 2007)

Michele, you can find one here- dream stoves. com


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh Cresindo, my DH wants to know why do you hate him? LOL
Those are heavenly but the price, eekkkk!
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## Cresindo (May 17, 2007)

Michele, tell him I didn't look at the prices!!! Actually, I couln't bear to. 
I know I would get sick if I saw what that stove I left behind was really worth. :Bawling:


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

Cough cough snort choke $7000 ahem cough cough choke snort cough.....ACK!
But they are sooooooo pretty!!!!!
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

I used to have dark brown cupboards that looked horrid in my kitchen. So I painted a white picket fence with wood grain marks on the bottom drawers, with a garden of tulips, wood hyacinths and the like in front, also a couple of vines of black eyed susans climbing up. There's a couple of tree trunks, and they morph on the upper cupboards into blue and purple wysteria trees. I haven't yet completed the entire bottom cupboards. 

Very girly kitchen. I also painted and reupholstered a bunch of ugly kitchen chairs so that each one had an interesting pastel design. Reaction has been you either love them or hate them. Guys really hate them, lol, they think the chairs effeminate them!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I've got company coming so finally got the kitchen clean enough to take pictures!! Our kitchen is L shaped so I had to take several photos. When we get to re-doing the kitchen, we will be removing the wall oven (which we don't use) and extending the countertop, hopefully finding good hardwood floors under the no longer no-wax floor, and putting in slide out drawers into the pantry closet (it's too deep to be of much use now). We'll also be refinishing all the woodwork and the cabinets and putting in new countertops. Maybe next year or the year after! The kitchen is also the most cluttered room in the house. Just too much stuff that I might need or like to look at!!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey, I have that same green chair, only mine is white.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Ravenlost said:


> Hey, I have that same green chair, only mine is white.


I think they're called Jay chairs. I have another one that I'm sitting on! When we re-do the kitchen, we're going to repaint the table base white and paint the three Jay chairs black.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

And I have the same red step stool/chair!


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Mine has an expansive granite countertop, maple cabinets, built in refrigerator and freezer, dishwasher, trash compactor, regular and convection oven, microwave over the range, pot rack from the ceiling with all my copper pots on it...


In my dreams.

Vinyl flooring, oak cabinets and--oooh, luxury--real tile countertops!


----------



## GoatLove (Jun 19, 2006)

I love everyones kitchens! Here is mine:


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

What a great thread -- thanks to QueenBee for starting it!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

blue gecko said:


> And I have the same red step stool/chair!


When my GM moved into a retirement home, I asked for her kitchen stepstool and here porch glider and got both!!


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Cindy in NY said:


> When my GM moved into a retirement home, I asked for her kitchen stepstool and here porch glider and got both!!


What treasures! I have an old plaster string dispenser (looks like an Italian chef with spaghetti coming out of his mouth) that came from my great aunts kitchen.......her kitchen always smelled like coffee and toast.

Goatlove, Your kitchen looks so homey. I love the hints of red you have here and there.


----------



## Heidi's_Goats (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank you for all the beautiful pictures. They really inspired me!

I finally took some time out of my life to clean.  Ben's got the week off so I have some help around here. Here are a few pictures of my kitchen. I really love it. We've only been living here for 18 months so I don't have the cupboards organized the way I'd like. We still have a few things to finish up on in here.









(This is a view of most of the kitchen)
http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb110/heidilivengood/?action=view&current=OvenView.jpg
(Where I spend lots of time)
http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb110/heidilivengood/?action=view&current=CornerView.jpg
(My favorite view. I placed these 3 cupboards between a garden window and a 3' window. I love to knead my bread here and look out the window.)


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh, thanks for posting pics of your lovely kitchen! I bought some rooster border and was going to put it up as a backsplash, but wasn't sure if it would look right. After seeing your kitchen I know it will look great.

GoatLove...I have the same pig/goat salt and pepper set. I collect animal shaped salt and pepper sets.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Love those drawer pulls Heidi's goats!


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

blue gecko said:


> Love those drawer pulls Heidi's goats!



Ditto. Beautiful kitchen!

Rachael


----------



## nikko (Feb 7, 2007)

everyone's kitchens are great....i'm a kitchen nut.(i am also a part time chef...lol)

here's ours.....first is when it was being built a year and a half ago....second is a few weeks ago when i finally got around to doing the backsplash...



















this kitchen took me a year to design before we built it. i am loving every bit of it! we do a lot of entertaining and i also do cooking classes here and it is great. it was a labor of love.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Very nice, nikko! love your island. I see my kitchen aid on the counter and I'm pretty sure we have the same faucets.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

my kitchen...well its still too small! We remodeled about 5 years ago and knocked out the wall between the kitchen and the back porch so its bigger than it was. The back wall has the door leading outside and the sink, to the left of that is a small bar sink, the dishwasher and the fridge and then the pantry and washer/dryer. On the right of the room is the stove and cabinets. I have a table/island that dh built in the middle that serves as the main workplace. I do NOT have enough storage space. Now if we ever finish the addition the pantry wall will knocked out and open into the room that is now our bedroom. That will be the pantry/washer/dryer room. I plan on wall to wall shelving in there! Right now I have 5g buckets of flour, etc in the kitchen floor and it is annoying. Plus there's always a couple of kids or a dog in the kitchen whenever I go in there.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

I love ALL the kitchens!

Cindy, if I had your kitchen, I'd make the whole thing art deco to match your excellent white table. I'd take out the "porch rail" grill above the sink and make a short art deco cutout to match that white deco chair at the table. Then I'd put linoleum/tile that is white and black. Oh the fun I could have. Last summer I believe there was a terrific art deco kitchen featured in country living magazine.

For the person who is remodeling to put a laundry/pantry that opens to their bedroom. If the bedroom and kitchen share a wall, I'd make sure there was a pantry that opened into the kitchen. It's a real drag to walk to the bedroom when you need a can of beans or some flour.

Nikko: I love how the laminate and granite complement each other so well. 

Peacebaker: Wow--that man is an amazing builder! I don't like the current invogue colors. I say, do what makes you happy. Find some curtain material that goes nicely with your tile and then pick a color from that! Then coordinate knobs with the wall color. Knobs will add a lot to your decor. Or how about black cast iron knobs that will really make that tile POP. Question: What's that flat metal thingee hanging next to the stove?


----------



## Heidi's_Goats (Mar 21, 2007)

matt633 said:


> Ditto. Beautiful kitchen!


Thank you! It was a wonderful experience building our own house and getting to design the kitchen the way I wanted it.  The pulls are all handmade by Matanuska Blacksmithing. They are turned leaf wrought iron. I fell in love with them many years ago, and this spring my husband finally gave me the okay to purchase them. :dance: I think he was getting tired of stubbing his fingers on the doors too.


----------



## mommaof10 (Jul 20, 2007)

Heaven Help me said, "At least I have a home with a kitchen!" which made me chuckle.

Our family of 11 is currently living in a 36' 5th wheel and a 17'x26' canvas deck tent on our 20 acres of Texas Hill Country. The goal is to build our house debt free. We have been here 1 1/2 years now. The first year was in the 5th wheel and 2 camping tents, one for kitchen stuff in rubbermaid boxes and the other for clothing in large black carpenters tubs. 

Our kitchen the first year was outdoors. We had to gut the trailer when we bought it and the kitchen wasn't finished when we moved. We built a rock (lots of rocks on our property) firepit and heated our water in a bucket on a tripod. We took a crash course in cast iron cooking and cooked over an open fire. We set up tables for dishwashing and preparation. We washed dishes in stainless steel tubs. For an oven, we used a Nesco roaster oven.

When God graciously added the tent to our living situation this past January, we were blessed beyond measure! We got out our dining room table and actually had a place to all sit down for a meal together. We set up garage-like gorilla racks for our pantry and cooking utensil shelves. We got the sink (not the stove/oven) in the trailer installed and useable. So, now we have running hot and cold water to wash dishes in! Yeah! We now have 2 Nesco roaster ovens which gives us more freedom when planning the meals. And we've added a Camp Chef double burner propane camping stove to cook on. And, we are so very thankful for all of it!

So, now you know why I had to chuckle! Lord willing, someday we will have a house with a very large kitchen. Since there are many cooks in our large family, we want a BIG kitchen with 2 sinks, double ovens, double dishwashers, two islands, an 6-8 burner stove, a large fridge, a large freezer, a HUGE walk in pantry with another set of refrigerators and freezers, and a HUGE table. 

Since I'm a very tangible person, the photos of all of your kitchens will help me to communicate to my husband exactly what I want. But, until then, we will be content and thankful for what we have.

Laralee
http://www.plymouthrockranch.com
Recording the Faithfulness and Provision of God for Future Generations


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

> Knobs will add a lot to your decor. Or how about black cast iron knobs that will really make that tile POP. Question: What's that flat metal thingee hanging next to the stove


The tile is actually a dark (cobalt) blue but doesn't show up in photos very well. We've thought about knobs though--maybe ceramic in primary colors. I guess I'm torn between a light color and a dark color for the countertops--there's just so much wood going on I thought something different might be nice, but for now they're in good shape so I'm just leaving them 

The thing by the stove is a peel, I use it for pizza and breads (I have a BIG pizza stone that lives in my oven). 

Nikko your kitchen is lovely, and would be perfect for teaching a class!

Cindy yours is great too! I don't like stuff much except in the kitchen, but it has to be useful--at least in theory, ha ha. So we have spices and old tools and stuff


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

peacebaker said:


> The thing by the stove is a peel, I use it for pizza and breads (I have a BIG pizza stone that lives in my oven).


Where do you find something like that? (the peel)?


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

Shepherd said:


> Where do you find something like that? (the peel)?


My husband made two. The first was cut out of quarter inch plywood and was supposed to be just a temporary template. I am still using it 5 years later. The second is a proper wood one made with a long handle with a carved knob at the end and tapered edges. it is a real work of art.

They are really handy for production pizza making on our weekly pizza nights.

I have seen them for sell at Home Sense stores, kichen gadget shops and at restaurant supply places.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Wonderful thread! I love the stories/descriptions that you all shared with your kitchens! You can tell that most are the 'hub' of the home, put together with love--no matter their size, shape, colors, different storage ideas and different price ranges! 

Momma10, I agree with WIHH--100%

I love this thread!! Thank you all ==QB


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Well here is my kitchen. It is open concept with sitting spot and eat in. It's a little plain jane compared to a lot of your kitchens, but that's just me I guess. I would like to paint it but am still deciding on colour, if anyone has suggestions, I'm listening. My favourite things are the pull outs in the cupboards, and that some of the shelves are adjustable so I can stand up bulk sized boxes of cereal and other tall items. I also like the "all fridge" we just bought. I had 3 salesmen try to talk me out of it because I would be tired walking up and down the stairs to my freezer (huh?) but it is great for all the extra produce we end up having in there especially this time of the year.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I went from 27 lineal feet of counter space to about half that. Boy what a difference that makes. This house was built for resale (eventually) When it was being framed, I walked into the kitchen, took one look at the studs, and asked: Is that a load bearing wall? Luckily it wasn't, so now I have a wide open kitchen. The only thing separating the kitchen from the living room is the portion framed behind the fridge. It perfectly suits us, and everyone raves about the open floor plan. My sink is a three part, and on the interior wall without a window-but how many woman stand and do dishes at a sink these days? Not too many-windows over sinks are just "tradition" these days, lol To the right of the sink is the DW. Across from that is the down draft Jenn Air. Small breakfast bar to the right of the Jenn Air, and that's it. Yes I gave up some upper cabinets, but we seriously need light here, so we have about 10 recessed lights, plus an overhead fan with light, plus a T5 flourescent above the sink. The cabs are maple with a stain, very warm color. Flooring is low end laminate (never again!) and the countertops are a modern tone-grey, bit of black, dash of cream. 

It is not even CLOSE to my dream kitchen, and certainly not well decorated. I have nine foot ceilings so at least there is room up above. If I didn't have my pantry area with the two storage cabinets and freezers, I would be hamstrung getting anything done, never mind where to put all the gadgets and things that won't fit in standard cabinets, lol I am now ready to paint the one wall in the kitchen, something else. It's plain old builder's white and I am not positive what color I need....and I am seriously thinking about putting a mirror above the sink.


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

canadiangirl said:


> Well here is my kitchen. It is open concept with sitting spot and eat in. It's a little plain jane compared to a lot of your kitchens, but that's just me I guess. I would like to paint it but am still deciding on colour, if anyone has suggestions, I'm listening. My favourite things are the pull outs in the cupboards, and that some of the shelves are adjustable so I can stand up bulk sized boxes of cereal and other tall items. I also like the "all fridge" we just bought. I had 3 salesmen try to talk me out of it because I would be tired walking up and down the stairs to my freezer (huh?) but it is great for all the extra produce we end up having in there especially this time of the year.


DON'T PAINT IT! Your kitchen is lovely, just like it is. I love the cabinets. You can accessorize for color--but the white and the light cabinets are gorgeous! Don't ruin it!


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

I agree - it's really beautiful. Maybe add some vibrant color like deep red, cobalt blue or emerald green with accents like pots, glass bowls, curtains, towels, etc.


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

here is our kitchen not huge but everything we need


----------



## GoatLove (Jun 19, 2006)

Ravenlost said:


> GoatLove...I have the same pig/goat salt and pepper set. I collect animal shaped salt and pepper sets.


Those are my absolute favorite s/p shakers! 

Also, thanks Blue Gecko-your kitchen is really cool


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

My kitchen is small (mobile home) but has lots of cabnits, a bar island so if I need more counter space, I jsut use that and a nice window that looks out over my garden .


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Here are some pictures of our kitchen. 

http://render2.snapfish.com/render2...?*KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gXPal|Rup6lQQ|/of=50,590,442

http://render2.snapfish.com/render2...?*KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gXPal|Rup6lQQ|/of=50,590,442


----------



## JennNY (Aug 10, 2006)

Mtman,
I LOVE those barstools.. did you make them yourself?

JennNY


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

love looking at all of these...

and 
Sandra - nice to see that kitchen for you and the girls.

I like the bright colors.

Angie


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Here are some pictures of our kitchen.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

This is fun!!!Thanks for sharing everyone... :dance: Queen Bee


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

sancraft said:


> Here are some pictures of our kitchen.



This doesn't seem to work for me. - can you try again?

Angie


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

JennNY said:


> Mtman,
> I LOVE those barstools.. did you make them yourself?
> 
> JennNY


no i didnt we got the stools and bar from a place that makes things out of reclaimed wood


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Mid Tn Mama said:


> Cindy, if I had your kitchen, I'd make the whole thing art deco to match your excellent white table. I'd take out the "porch rail" grill above the sink and make a short art deco cutout to match that white deco chair at the table. Then I'd put linoleum/tile that is white and black. Oh the fun I could have. Last summer I believe there was a terrific art deco kitchen featured in country living magazine.


I think you must have been reading my mind! Yes, that thing above the sink will definately be going. I would love to put up some black and white tile as a backsplash. And I'll have lots of red accents! Hopefully the wood floors will be salvagable. The kitchen table has what we call the Demonic Squirrel pattern! The white chair came with it. That one and its mate will be going to the sewing room. My GP's bought the table and chair at an auction, my aunt used it for years, then my baby sister used it, then we moved up here I got it!!


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

woops


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

Cresindo said:


> * Titnetine'sgoats, I love your pretty yellow kitchen. It's so welcoming! And lucky you- I spy and love your old upright piano too.
> I was wondering- what is that cute crank thing hanging on the wall there?*


Thank you and the crank thing is a coffee grinder.


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

Laralee,
What an adventure your family is on! I am so excited reading your progress on your blog! Gives us a lot of hope for when we start our own adventure in 3 years! 
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

Shepherd said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know how to resize photos; I feel lucky I can get pics to post at all.
> 
> If I could do it all over with, I'd have stainless steel walls, counters, etc., a drain in the floor and a hose system so I could EASILY wash the kitchen down, walls and floor!



I used to say I would put in a concrete floor with a drain for the same reason! Great minds think a like!


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

trappmountain said:


> I used to say I would put in a concrete floor with a drain for the same reason! Great minds think a like!


Hey, I had that at one time---a concrete floor with drain in the center. I almost left it that way. (We moved into an old meat-packing plant & remodeled it.)

Before I remodeled the kitchen, I'd just drag the hose in from outside, throw some organic cleaner around, and hose it down! 

Sorry, I'm glad I'm rid of that system!


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

MTMAN- I just love your breakfast bar and stools. They are so beautiful!

I love seeing everyones different ideas! All of the kitchens are just beautiful!

Ok, Here's mine


----------



## mommaof10 (Jul 20, 2007)

WIHH,

Thank you for your encouragement. Comfort is about 50 minutes from us. We are 15 miles south of Bandera at the very base of the Hill Country, just before it gets flat and turns into farmland. Comfort is beautiful. We looked to buy there, but it was above our "comfort" level : ) 

Most people think we're crazy since we've given up many of today's conveniences. But, it just becomes a way of life and you do what you have to do! The Apostle Paul said that he learned to be content in whatever his circumstances, with little or with much. Hopefully, we're learning some of that same contentment. And, we really do have MUCH more than many people do. 

So, we are content with where God has us today and press on.....

Laralee
www.plymouthrockranch.com
Recording the Faithfulness and Provision of God for Future Generations


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

All of the kitchens I've seen here look great - even better when I look at ours, which has about 3' of bench space, 1 1/2 sinks, an electric stove that has 2 out of 4 hot-plates working properly, and is in reality little more than a corridor leading to the laundry. BUT...we do have plans for a totally new kitchen which will feature lots of bench space and a gas range/oven.

Now, a question if I may? Looking at your various kitchens, it would appear that our lifestyles are similar, so I'm wondering about the arrangement of the kitchen drawers. Here, it's traditionally: 1st Drawer - Cutlery and a few specialty knives; 2nd drawer down - things like ladles, egg slicers, ice-cream scoops, tongs, potato masher, etc., etc.; then _the 3rd draw down_ - (you name it, it should be here) - sciccors, string, bag clips, matches, birthday candles and cake decorations etc., etc. Our 4th drawer down has the rolling pin, eggbeater and various other things. But in every house I've been in, _the third drawer_ down seems to traditionally reserved for odds and sods of all manner. How about in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Shinsan - I have a drawer next to the sink that holds silverware. To the left of that I have a stack of four drawers: top is knives, next is tea towels, next is ziplocks, aluminum foil etc, bottom is lesser used kitchen tools. I have another drawer next to the stove that holds more often used kitchen tools plus next to the stove is a crock holding my wooden spoons and another holding my rubber spatulas and wisks. The items in the crocks are the things I use most often (other than my favorite knife!).


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't like my kitchen. I hate the open floor plan and the cabinets- they are cheap MFD board that looks like hell! I am going to be remodeling it one day. My hubby was a kitchen designer for years, but of course- like the auto mechanic- their is always last  I have remodeled my home to be more victorian- dark wood baseboards and crown molding, hard wood floors, columns and arches, etc. My son remodeled my master bath for me and installed ceramic tile in the laudry/back entry but the kitchen still waits. I have all the tile waiting to be put in, but I want new cabinets and hubby agreed to remove the closet and replace it with a large walk in pantry so I can store my canning and appliances- it would be nice to get that space stealing micro~ off the counter and the other that is in the cabinet would be easier to access. I am going to close up the open area by putting in a wall with an arched doorway. That will help keep the cold from blowing through in the winter when you open the back door (our main door we use) and give a little cozier feel to the kitchen- plus it will mean I can add more upper cabinets. The only thing I like about my kitchen is the island- I use it constantly. When I get new cabinets, I will ahve more drawers- deeper ones. I get tired of digging through cabinets to find what I need. I did replace the diswasher and stove (propane), I have thought about getting a wood stove, but probably not feasible since we do not have our own supply of wood here. If I had the money I would buy a propane one that looks like a wood stove though. My fridge needs replaced too. I want a side by side- hate the bitty freezer on top. I have my deep freeze in the dining room- would love that in the kitchen once that wall goes in. I cannot stand the textured linoleum- it is to the point where even scrubbing with bleach does not get it looking clean anymore. The only thing I will ever use linoleum for again is for temporary whelping areas on top my hardwood floors- even then I only use it 3 times max then pitch it. Thinking about this makes me want to go in the kitchen and start ripping it out now- but not feasible as pups are in the way soon. Maybe before xmas???


----------



## janandkenny (Oct 21, 2002)

our kitchen is.... gone. LOL. I have a stove that is hooked up, and a working refrigerator and that is it. all of the cabinets were torn out two weeks ago and I have been promised that the new ones are coming in this weekend, if I leave the carpenter to his job ( meaning I need to take the kids somewhere LOL)...
I will share pics when it is done. I have before pics too.

thanks everyone for sharing your photos and your descriptions!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Shinsan, I only have four drawers in my kitchen and they are not stacked! The one to the left of the stove (where my cutting board, mixer and coffee pot are) is the knife with nothing but cutting utensils in it , this means knifes (steak, chef, filet, paring, bread), scissors, shears, and can opener. The one to the right of my sink (and closest to my table) holds the table flatware. The other two are in my rolling butcher-block island. One holds my measuring spoons, cups, rolling pin and pastry stuff. The other holds the my aprons, napkins. I have 'short' upper shelves in all my bottom cabinets, here I have plastic bins to hold such things as lids to my plastic storage containers, lids to canning jars, jugs, cups,


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

I have 4 drawers in my big ol' kitchen, that is it. And one of them is our tool/junk drawer. 
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

Cramped. that's the best word for my kitchen. No space, no storage, no room to move around. We have two cupboards from plates, mugs, bowls, pots, pans, etc. We have a small (3 ft across) hutch to hold all the misc. stuff. We have two drawers, one for silverware, the other for cooking utensils. There is a 1ft wide by 4 ft tall built-in cupboard for food that can't be stored outside in the two "pantry" wardrobes from a garage sale. All the food is out on the porch in the wardrobes, or on top of the fridge, with some appliances like the bread machine, the wok, and the blender. We had a spot next to the front door for our small chest freezer, which doubles as counter space holding the lamp (no overhead lighting for us!! Big thumbs down), the toaster, and the compost bowl. The kitchen table and chairs are in the middle of the room (no other place for them) which means that we have to squeeze around it to cook. *sigh*

- just dreaming of my huge harvest kitchen, yet to be built...


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's a pic of our kitchen. It's on the small side. I wish we had more cabinets. Across from the counter is an island with two cabinets above that.
We eventually would like to make the dishwasher a built in to help on space.










Here's a view looking from the laundry room.


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Shinsan, I only have three drawers in my kitchen and they are not stacked, either! The big one to the left of the stove is for exteranious cooking utensils, like spatulas, brushes, corkscrew, can opener, etc . The one to the left of my sink holds kitchen linens, hot pads, drying towels, etc. The one to the right of my sink holds the table flatware in a drawer organizer and a few kitchen necessities like clear tape, freezer tape, tape measure, a ball of rubber bands, pencils, twist ties and a notepad. Cabin Fever is in the process of installing pull out basket drawers in all of my lower cabinets so I don't have to plop on the floor and dig through 'em to find a dadgum Tupperware lid (I HATE TUPPERWARE!) or a travel mug. :nono: I do love that man of mine!!!



WIHH- I love the idea of the pull out drawers! I may look into those!!! Will CF come to PA and install me?


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> It all depends, have they got good beer in PA?  (actually I think we really are going to Philadelphia next year)
> 
> The wire basket ones are RubberMaid
> Rubbermaid Sliding Wire Baskets
> ...


All kinds of beer here! Actually we are closer to Pittsburgh. Phili is still a long way. I am certain I could install them myself. They can't be that difficult, Right?


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> hee hee , he said they were really easy!



Since I have seen much of his work I m not sure I should be taking HIS word for it! :shrug:


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

We love pull-out drawers - they make life in the kitchen much more simple.
The web-site for the SLIDING SUSANS is interesting - I love woodworking.

My wife likes the idea of a 'lazy susan' on the table for informal dining, especially when having 'help yourself' style meals, but she couldn't remember the name and called it a 'lazy daisy'. It sounded so good I decided to make one, and paint a big daisy on it!


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Please forgive the bump! I am trying to figure out what to do with our "space" and need to make some decisions on layout, design, etc! We now have the "space" closed in and looking more like a kitchen but it is mostly just open space! For some reason I am the one that is supposed to figure out what I want now!


----------



## Cresindo (May 17, 2007)

MicheleMomof4 said:


> Cough cough snort choke $7000 ahem cough cough choke snort cough.....ACK!
> But they are sooooooo pretty!!!!!
> God Bless,
> Michele



I feel sick. :Bawling: 

DH and I stopped by a berry barn this last weekend to buy some homemade pie and a bottle of honey and there was one very much like mine, sitting there as a display. It sure made me miss it.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

bump so we don't lose this in pruning.  I still need to finish designing my new kitchen!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

After a long summer spent having our kitchen remodeled, I love it! We have new birch cabinets, solid surface formica counters. A butcher's block is on the island, perfect for food prep and chopping and kneading. We have new stone look laminate flooring. My sinks are deep bowl ceramic over cast iron with a goose neck faucet. New electric cooktop--wanted gas but can't have everything. New double oven and new dishwasher. Now our kitchen is so light and airy where before it was dark, dark dark and depressing. We also have a new trestle table which we didn't have before so big family meals are possible! We replaced all the doors with 6 panel oak ones and all the woodwork is now oak too. Was it worth all the time and $$? YES!
Karen in Indiana


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Sounds lovely, Karen! Any possibility of pictures?????


----------



## BobDFL (Jul 7, 2006)

My DW and I are just finishing up our new house on the homestead (hoping for a 1st week of March move in). This is what we've designed into our new kitchen:

Cherry cabinets
8' tall double pantry cabinet 
42" tall uppers with Crown moulding all around
Center Island with cooktop and prep sink
Large serving bar with counter work space

Quartz counter tops

2 sinks, a main and prep sink
Main sink and prep sink are both Black Granite

Jenn-Air component downdraft cooktop (with the following modules; Grill, griddle, (2) 2 burner, large pot/Canner burner, Wok)
Convection Oven / Microwave oven combination wall ovens
Separate warming drawer (in a side cabinet so we don't have to bend to far to use it)
French Door Refrigerater with Ice and Water in the door (LG 25cuft)
Dishwasher, ovens, and warming drawer matching make. (GE Profile)
All appliances are Black

Cork flooring

9'4" ceiling

Kitchen is just off the utility room with the chest freezer, second Fridge, and more pantry space.

Utility room is accessed from the drivethrough breezeway for grocery drop off.

We had installed recessed lights, pendent lights (over Island and serving bar), under cabinet lights, and above cabinet up lights. All either low voltage or CFL's.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Well after posting pics of our kitchen, we had severe storms in August and had a lot of damage to the roof, the ceilings and walls of most of the interior. We just finished the remodeling (thank the Lord for good insurance!). When it's all back in order, I'll post a new picture.

(We finally got our new tile floor!!! We've been saving a long time for that.)


----------



## sssarawolf (Feb 16, 2005)

:help: lol Our kitchen at this time isnt much, the house was built in the early 1930's. But the kitchen was in what is the dining room then sometime in the 50's they made the back porch into the the kitchen with a small area on one end for the bath room. Its a one person bathroom and the wind kinda blows through it,lol. Same for the kitchen if you open a bottom cupboard.Plus the roof slants down to about 6 feet above the kitchen sink and window and since its just a porch roof no insulation and of course it gets hot first in the summer and coldest in the winter. Especially with the wind blowing through it. My DH has a new kitchen designed that i drool over that includes pushing the wall back into the back yard by 10 feet adding a walk in pantry, I have an electric stove but we would also put the wood cook stove in its own corner. Rustic looks with beamed ceilings.


----------



## 1/4acre (Jul 21, 2005)

My kitchen is in desperate need of a top to bottom make over.  Except for the stove witch is only 3 yrs. old everything can go.
I painted it the most hideous shade of yellow but in my own defence it looked very pretty on the paint chip.
No dishwasher, Broken formica countertop, ancient energy sucking refrigerator, cracked linoleum floor and cabinets falling apart. :help: 
I do have some very pretty plates hanging on the wall I think I might keep and as soon as I win the lottery  it's getting a major makeover.
I won't hold my breath. 

I'll just keep putting a little $ away each month toward that eventual end. :dance:


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

Glad to see some new life in this thread. I recall enjoying all the pictures of everyone's kitchens.

Since I posted, I've decided to do the walls above the countertops with ceiling tin (haven't done it yet, have to save up enough $) The walls are about 30" high measuring from the counter top to the bottoms of the upper cabinets, and the entire length will be about 15 ft. I would like to use an antiqued gold or bronze, because I don't like the plain tin color, and the copper color is just too much. Either that or if I could find a tin that would accept a pale green, that would be awesome. 

I would like to buy the tin crown molding that goes with it to put above the upper cabinets.

I am still not sure what to do with the very plain kitchen island. I don't want to do it in tin because that would be overkill. Maybe just paint it. 

I would also like to buy some of those decorative wooden appliques for the cabinet doors, to dress them up just a bit.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

RoseGarden said:


> Glad to see some new life in this thread. I recall enjoying all the pictures of everyone's kitchens.
> 
> Since I posted, I've decided to do the walls above the countertops with ceiling tin (haven't done it yet, have to save up enough $) The walls are about 30" high measuring from the counter top to the bottoms of the upper cabinets, and the entire length will be about 15 ft. I would like to use an antiqued gold or bronze, because I don't like the plain tin color, and the copper color is just too much. Either that or if I could find a tin that would accept a pale green, that would be awesome.
> 
> ...


Just a thought on the appliques .
you can make some yourself in a number of ways . 
one way is to use a scroll saw and cut your desired design then sand the edges . another is to cast resin designs .
If your kitchen has raised panel door's you can do a quick face lift by replacing the panels with glass .
You can also do as we have and run cheap rope lights on the inside of the cabinets. .
Now at this very moment my kitchen looks like its been through an animal house food fight


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Im not sure this is the correct thread for this .
If you want pull out shelves in your bottom cabinets you can salvage the drawer guide from filing cabinets . It will cost roughly an inche of inside cabinets height but you will no longer have to stand on your head to find the pan at the back.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Dont forget pictures Rose when you are finished . i cant say i've ever seen that before. i need some ideas myself. i dont like this kitchen . it was new when i moved in . maple. i like knotty pine myself. the corner cupboards fold. they keep coming back and hitting me in the face. they have to go. there are 3 large deep drawers. they've got to go. i might even rip the whole thing out and start again.( i'm trying to get a few more pressing things like a whirlpool bath finished first.) there's also a garberator. that could go.it would give me more room ...Georgia.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Our kitchen is still a work in progress heres some befores and afters


when we bought our home the kitchen was so small I couldnt stand in it to take a pitcure








[/URL][/IMG] 


we lived with it small for about 2 years and I hated cooking in it more then one person couldnt be in there working at a time'







[/URL][/IMG] 
we tore down the wall between the kitchen and dinning room and gutted everything out and started over, my brother built my cabinets







[/URL][/IMG] 







[/URL][/IMG] 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Violins&Roses (Jun 5, 2007)

Dixiegal62, we have the same dinette set! Did you get yours at Ethan Allen also?

I'm going to go dig out my pictures!


----------



## WendyW. (Apr 29, 2005)

dixiegal, your kitchen is beautiful!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Violins&Roses said:


> Dixiegal62, we have the same dinette set! Did you get yours at Ethan Allen also?
> 
> I'm going to go dig out my pictures!


no I got mine at a local furniture store, its broyhill attic heirloom, dont ya just love it! 9 ft of table when they ends are put on  Im slowly buying more of the line for some of our other rooms.


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Here is my little "farm" kitchen.... It is a little small, but I love it and works great for me! I have really enjoyed seeing all of the lovely kitchens... thanks for sharing!


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

There sure are some lovely kitchens on here. Here's ours.......clean for once. We were getting ready to put it on the market, so it actually was staying clean. I've gotten a little lazy lately, since the holidays. Got get back in line now!!!


----------

